

UberTAXI in NYC Shutting Down for Now - elliottcarlson
http://blog.uber.com/2012/10/16/ubertaxi-in-nyc-shutting-down-for-now-no-changes-to-ubernyc-black-car-service/

======
memset
Sorry to see that this did not gain traction! ("traction", get it? :)

Minor quibble with blog post (or really, its marketing spin...) there are tons
of car services in the city that you can call to have someone pick you up!
They are arguably less efficient - you have to call them, etc - but it isn't
_quite_ true that yellow cabs are your only option if you're stuck in the
bronx!

